# FS: Staurogyne repens and moss



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

*EVERYTHING PENDING*

I have a group of Staurogyne repens I don't have room for. Was planning on doing a 90 gallon planted again but decided not to take down that tank.

32 plants for $30 -> dropped to $20









here is a picture of it in my rimless opti-glass tank:









I also have 6 of these moss patches that I tied moss down to a 5x5cm mesh. All 6 for $15. I memory serves me right, it is creeping moss. These patches have grown quite big and full =) PENDING









*EVERYTHING PENDING*


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated! look up, need gone tonight


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

*staurogyne repens*

i'd like the plants...let me know if they are still availble.

thanks!

best regards,
jason


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD!!! closed!


----------

